# Poor Heat



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

Had the Gen 2 for about 18 months and never a problem with heating, today -27°C and temp gauge did not reach usual vertical position (90) but stayed on 75, so not much heat in the cabin.
Stuck open thermostat?
T.W.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It was -30C this morning here and took over 20km to get close to operating temperature. Never quite made it on the way to work. Cabin heat was was decent by 15km. 

Depends on how far and what load is on engine.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

OK I will be a little more patient!😉
I can handle it but SWMBO is not so amiable!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Normal; it's a tiny engine and you're sucking out most of the heat with the heater core.

Mine has a hard time staying at full operating temp even when it's above 0F outside


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If your windscreen is clear of fog and frost, try using the recirculate setting for the HVAC. That will help get the cabin heated faster and have less heat loss from the engine coolant.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I installed an oil pan heater many years ago. Stick on, then seal the edges with high temp silicone. I can definitely tell the difference. You immediately have warm oil circulating...sure it cools down rapidly as its going through the engine, but its alot warmer then not having it there. -15C here a few mornings ago and I had full heat within a few mins.

Best thing I ever did.. Only 250 watts too..

Link to product below






Canadian Polar Pad (CSA) CP512-250 Watts Oil Pan Heater(Engine/Transmission/Generator/Hydraulic Reservoirs) 3.5" x 5.125" (8.89cm x 13.0175cm) 120 Volts, Engine Heaters - Amazon Canada


Canadian Polar Pad (CSA) CP512-250 Watts Oil Pan Heater(Engine/Transmission/Generator/Hydraulic Reservoirs) 3.5" x 5.125" (8.89cm x 13.0175cm) 120 Volts in Engine Heaters.



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's 27 degrees below zero!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I added an additional 125W pad heater to my oil pan and a 75W pad to the transmission. Definitely a big improvement in these sub zero temps. Only need to idle a few minutes before driving.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> It's 27 degrees below zero!


That has the most to do with it. The engines in the Cruze (gasoline and diesel) are very efficient and will struggle to produce excess heat in very cold temperatures.

A former co-worker of mine was looking for a replacement car for a couple reasons, one of which was that she commuted a decent distance. At that time I recommended the 1st generation Cruze, but warned her that the great fuel economy at 60 mph (she drove a state highway to and from work) would mean that in winter the car would probably take a long time to heat up. That was 100% correct when she used the car. She would set the cruise control at about 64 mph and the car would take FOREVER to warm up when it was very cold weather.

It's just one of those things. These engines are very efficient.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I added an additional 125W pad heater to my oil pan and a 75W pad to the transmission. Definitely a big improvement in these sub zero temps. Only need to idle a few minutes before driving.


You Canucks know how to do things proper, eh? The most hard-core among you have a block heater, oil pan heater, battery heater, transmission heater, and even a differential heater.


----------

